# Milking: Plans for a Milk Stanchion



## Sondra

.......


----------



## Sondra

*Milk Stand*

Plans provided to me by Clayton from TX
These are for a ND but we used the basic plans and just made the head stand taller for the big girls


----------



## Sondra

*Re: PVC Mineral/Baking Soda Feeder / Plans for a Milk Stantion*

Milk stand from Fiasco Farms details plans to down load
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


----------

